# Tunisian football stadiums



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

Can't find a thread so apologies if this is a repeat. I'm going to Tunisia in January and looking to maybe catch a game but would like to go to one if the better stadiums. Any ideas what there is? We are staying in sousse


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I'm no expert, but if I were you I'd travel to Tunis to watch a couple of the best North-African sides, Espérance Sportive and Club Africain; they both play in what I suspect is the best stadium in the country, Stade olympique de Radès:





































http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stade_olympique_de_Radès


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

My mate lived in Tunisia just before the revolutions and he said about Esperance as well. He said where we are is about 2 hours away by train so I might try and find a hotel in Tunis for one night and head up. Will see when I get there if and when the games are on. Thanks for the pics  I've struggled to find anything!


----------

